# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > گفتگو: پیشنهادات، انتقادات برای رفع اشکالات نسخه جدید سایت برنامه نویس

## kamran00f

سلام دوستان بهترین جایی که به نظرم رسید که در مورد این موضوع بحث شه اینجا بود. این تاپیک رو ساختم تا بتونیم مشکلاتی که در زمینه ی این تغییر و تحول در ظاهر سایت به وجود اومده رو سریع تر بر طرف کنیم. برای ادمین های سایت کار سختی خواهد بود اگه بخوان تنهایی تمام باگ ها رو پیدا کنن. یه جورایی این تاپیک برای باگ ریپورت و پیشنهاد هست فقط!

----------


## kamran00f

به نظر میرسه قسمت پیدا کردن تمام پست های ارسال شده توسط کاربر، کار نمیکنه! و یه مشکلی که من شخصا داشتم اینه که قسمت ادیت کردن شرح حال با کلیک کردن روی شکل قلم کار نمیکنه!

----------


## رها

این دفعه دیگه کلاً قسمت انتخاب بخش جهت نمایش در نوشته های تازه حذف شده

----------


## Apache66

من که به این تم عادت ندارم
همون قبلی رو میخوام ...

سرچ گوگل هم بذارید

----------


## s.Jabbari

به قبلی عادت کرده بودیم.این زیاد جالب نیست

----------


## kamran00f

به نظر من که خیلی زیبا و خوب شده. ولی به قول دوستان مشکل زیاده. ولی اگه مدیران رو یاری کنیم زود رفع میشه و یه چیز عالی لزش در میاد. این تاپیک رو ببینید. حد اقل من که با internet explorer اون قمت کدهای ایجاد کننده تاپیک رو درهم و غیر قابل خوندن میبینم!
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...-میشود؟

----------


## kamran00f

تاریخ ها هم به میلادی نمایش داده میشن!

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

نقل قول از جناب آقای کرامتی.




> سلام.
> 
> این مرحله اول ارتقاء نرم افزار سایت است. فعلا ظاهر سایت همین شکلی خواهد بود.
> 
> تشکرها و چیزهای دیگه ای که در ورژن 3 غیرفعال شده بود (پلاگین ها...) به زودی دوباره فعال می شوند.

----------


## Apache66

سرچ هم اصلا کار نمیکنه

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> به نظر من که خیلی زیبا و خوب شده. ولی به قول دوستان مشکل زیاده. ولی اگه مدیران رو یاری کنیم زود رفع میشه و یه چیز عالی لزش در میاد. این تاپیک رو ببینید. حد اقل من که با internet explorer اون قمت کدهای ایجاد کننده تاپیک رو درهم و غیر قابل خوندن میبینم!
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...-میشود؟


 اگر تکه کدها به جای درج شدن مستقیم در متن از طریق تگ [Code] درج شوند مشکل فوق مشاهده نخواهد شد.
به عنوان مثال من در پست اول تاپیک اشاره شده متن مشکل دار را داخل تگ کد قرار دادم و در IE درست نمایش داده  می شود.

----------


## Dr.Bronx

خیلی عالی شده ولی 

Separate Sticky and Normal Threads
Advanced Replay
Dy-Subforum Manager
Jalali Date
 نیاز داره 
+
هنوز خیلی از قسمت های فارسی نیستند .

فونت بالای Navbar هنوز Arial هست .
فونت Forum Title ها هم Arial هست .

این حالت Administrative برای سازنده تاپیک قراره باقی بمونه ؟ یکم خطرناک نیست ؟

جسارتا نام این تاپیک رو هم تغییر بدید این کلمه "تم" هیچ جوری با این اتفاقی که الان افتاده همخوانی نداره !
فعلا همینا  :لبخند گشاده!: 

ممنون از زحماتی که می کشید . خیلی ممنون.

موفق باشید ./

----------


## mahdi68

تم قبلی بهتر و زیباتر بود

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

همه این موارد به تدریج انجام خواهند شد.

----------


## syntiberium

به نظر من تم جدید خیلی خوبه و واقعا خیلی شیک تر از قبلیست و مشکلاتش رو هم که درست کنید بهتر هم می شه و کسانی که می گن قبلیه بهتر بود خیلی ذوق زده شدن نمی دونن چی بگن  :لبخند:  .

----------


## b.paseban

سلام دوستان.
من که شخصا خیلی خوشحال شدم.
این روزا به این فکر بودم که اگه تم سایت عوض بشه خیلی بهتر میشه.
فقط اگه لوگو سایت بیاد دوباره خیلی باحال میشه.فونت تمام صفحه هم فارسی بشه.بین اعلانات هر تالار و تاپیک ها هم فاصله قبلی باشه بهتره.

----------


## جواد ملاولی

سلام. جناب کرامتی! لطفاً تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمسی رو در اولویت قرار بدید؛ تاریخ میلادی خیلی اذیت کننده است!!

----------


## مهران رسا

یه لحظه فکر کردم وارد یک سایت تفریحی شدم .

----------


## c4soft

با سلام و عرض ادب و احترام
خسته نباشید

لود صفحات در تم جدید کمی با تاخیر انجام میشه .در تم قبلی سرعت بارگذاری بیشتر بود.

به نظر من حذف دکمه " تشکر " چندان ایرادی نداره!‌ ( در اکثر پست های جواب مثبت تعدادی از کاربران دکمه تشکر رو به هیچ وجه کلیک نمیکردن و این مهم باعث دلسردی پاسخ دهنده  بود).

برای رتبه بندی اشخاص در برنامه نویس فکری بکنید.
بطور مثال : کاربری که در سال 83 ثبت نام کرده رو بهش کاربر تازه وارد نسبت داده میشه و کاربری که بعد ها ثبت نام کرده کاربر دائمی ( به نظر میرسه این رتبه بندی بر اساس تعداد پست بوده نه تعداد دفعات مراجعه یا زمان ثبت نام ).
بعد از دو ستاره شدن کاربر بهش کاربر دائمی گفته میشه و تا آخرین ستاره نیز همین مورد باقی میمونه.

در صورت حذف تاپیک اگه بطور کلی از تالار حذف بشه بهتره نیست (مثلا ننویسه که" این تاپیک حذف شد") ؟  میشه حذف مورد رو با یک پیغام خصوصی به کاربر اقدام کننده اطلاع داد.

امکان نمایش آنلاین بودن شخص در مسنجر ها میتونه در امر ارتباط بهتر جواب بده.

اگر ممکنه صفحه ی اصلی تالار رو سفارشی کنید تا در صورت تنظیم کاربر فقط تاپیک های مورد نظر نمایش داده بشه.

سایتی رو قبلا مشاهده کردم که دو نوع تم داشت یکی برای کاربران با سرعت پایین که عاری از هر نوع افکت بود و نوع دیگر معمولی.


موارد فوق الذکر بجز بند اول پیشنهاد میباشد. 

با تشکر از همه ی دست اندرکاران محترم برنامه نویس.

----------


## c4soft

قابلیت Insert Video بسیار عالی ست.
در صورت امکان یک آپلود سنتر رایگان به کاربران معرفی نموده و از فرمت های قابل اجرا برای نمایش در این ویژگی را بیان نمائید
آیا از پرشین گیگ میتوان استفاده کرد ؟

جهت رویت کاربران با این ویژگی :

----------


## hjran abdpor

با سلام.

ما که به تم قبلی عادت کرده بودیم الان با این تم مسکل درایم اگه تم بهتره بشه خیلی خوب میشه ولی اگه تم همین باقی بمونه مجبوریم بهش عادت کنیم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

البته دست همه ی طراحان و مسولان سایت درد نکنه برای این زحمتی که کشیدن و مخلص همشون هستم 

هر چه مدیر های سایت بگن

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> قابلیت Insert Video بسیار عالی ست.
> در صورت امکان یک آپلود سنتر رایگان به کاربران معرفی نموده و از فرمت های قابل اجرا برای نمایش در این ویژگی را بیان نمائید
> آیا از پرشین گیگ میتوان استفاده کرد ؟


 برای آپلود ویدئو بهترین گزینه ممکن در حال حاضر سایت vimeo.com است.

----------


## Apache66

البته بچه ها دارن میگن تم
درصورتی که این تم دیفالت vbulletin نسخه  4.0.8 هست
 و کلا نسخه قدیمی عوض شده است
من تم باشگاه مهندسان ایران رو که دیدم باهاش حال کردم
اگه واسه مدیران امکان داره اون تم رو قرار بدهند

----------


## kamran00f

> خیلی عالی شده ولی 
> 
> Separate Sticky and Normal Threads
> Advanced Replay
> Dy-Subforum Manager
> Jalali Date
> نیاز داره 
> +
> هنوز خیلی از قسمت های فارسی نیستند .
> ...


درسته من خودم هم وقتی داشتم می نوشتم حس کردم "تم" کلمه ی مناسبی نیست ولی چیزی به ذهنم نرسید که واضح و گویای منظورم باشه! شما پیشنهادی دارید؟

----------


## kamran00f

> با سلام و عرض ادب و احترام
> خسته نباشید
> 
> لود صفحات در تم جدید کمی با تاخیر انجام میشه .در تم قبلی سرعت بارگذاری بیشتر بود.
> 
> به نظر من حذف دکمه " تشکر " چندان ایرادی نداره!‌ ( در اکثر پست های جواب مثبت تعدادی از کاربران دکمه تشکر رو به هیچ وجه کلیک نمیکردن و این مهم باعث دلسردی پاسخ دهنده بود).
> 
> برای رتبه بندی اشخاص در برنامه نویس فکری بکنید.
> بطور مثال : کاربری که در سال 83 ثبت نام کرده رو بهش کاربر تازه وارد نسبت داده میشه و کاربری که بعد ها ثبت نام کرده کاربر دائمی ( به نظر میرسه این رتبه بندی بر اساس تعداد پست بوده نه تعداد دفعات مراجعه یا زمان ثبت نام ).
> ...


دقیقا با این نظرات موافقم. پیشنهادات سازنده ای هستن. مخصوصا سفارشی سازی. البته من تاخیری تو لود شدن صفحات به هیچ وجه حس نمی کنم و حتی به نظرم سریع تر هم شده!

----------


## Dr.Bronx

نمیدونم دوستان چرا به این جمله : Powered by vBulletin® Version 4.0.8 دقت نمی کنند و همچنان از کلمه تم و قالب استفاده می کنند !!!!




> حس کردم "تم" کلمه ی مناسبی نیست ولی چیزی به ذهنم نرسید که واضح و گویای منظورم باشه!


نسخه جدید چطوره !!

----------


## ali190

سلام
تم قبلی خیلی خوب بود
به آدم احساس آرامش دست میداد وقتی باهاش کار میکردی
این تم واقعاً کار باهاش سخته
هیچ چیز سرجای خودش نیست

----------


## c4soft

> برای آپلود ویدئو بهترین گزینه ممکن در حال حاضر سایت vimeo.com است.


یکی از ویدئو هایی که مرتبط با برنامه نویسی بود رو تو قسمت Insert Video بارگذاری کردم
در قسمت ویرایش نمایش داده میشه ولی بعد از ذخیره پست، ویدئو ی مورد نظر نمایش داده نشد!!

----------


## vB.N3T

*مدیران ارشد تغیر و تحول خیلی خوب هست
ولی واقعا این تم برای این سایت با این عظمت مناسب نیست
تم قبلی واقعا حرفه  ای و کاربند پسند بود 

اگه ممکنه یه رای گیری بزارید  کاربران انتخاب کنن پوسته سایت رو 
*

----------


## kamran00f

فک کنم همون تم، منظوری که داشتم رو برسونه. شاید مفهوم کاملا درسنی نداشته باشه ولی کسی که میخونه متوجه منظور میشه.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

تست قرار دادن ویدئو:

----------


## kamran00f

> تست قرار دادن ویدئو:


خوب به نظر میرسه، من ویدئو رو بدون هیچ مشکلی دیدم. عجب ویدئوی باحالی بود. تشکر، تشکر. :دی

لول! تو نقل قول هم میادش :D :D :D:

----------


## rana-writes

سلام خسته نباشین به خاطر تم جدید 
ولی راستش یه جوریه :(
انگار فارسی نیست .. 
کاش حداقل تاریخها فارسی بشه .. 
یا اطلاعات این پایین رو فارسی کنین
مثل Quick Navigation یا اطلاعات یوزهایی که توی یه تاپیک هستن ..
درسته که اصطلاحات ساده ای هستن و همه میدونن منظور چیه ولی فروم فارسیه دیگه ، اینا چرا لاتین هستن؟

قبلیه قشنگ تر بود، این انگار غریبه است .. البته شاید به خاطر عادت نکردن باشه ..
ولی خوشگل نیست .. :(
قبلی رو دوست داشتم

----------


## kamran00f

> سلام خسته نباشین به خاطر تم جدید 
> ولی راستش یه جوریه :(
> انگار فارسی نیست .. 
> کاش حداقل تاریخها فارسی بشه .. 
> یا اطلاعات این پایین رو فارسی کنین
> مثل Quick Navigation یا اطلاعات یوزهایی که توی یه تاپیک هستن ..
> درسته که اصطلاحات ساده ای هستن و همه میدونن منظور چیه ولی فروم فارسیه دیگه ، اینا چرا لاتین هستن؟
> 
> قبلیه قشنگ تر بود، این انگار غریبه است .. البته شاید به خاطر عادت نکردن باشه ..
> ...


چیزی نیست تمام این مشکلات به تدریج حل میشن. قصد این تاپیک اینه که این مشکلات رو به گوش مسئولین برسه که دوباره یه چیز دوست داشتنی و خوب مثل قبلی شه. مسلما تمام اصطلاحات فارسی میشن و تاریخ ها شمسی میشن و ...

----------


## 1485159

به نظر من تم قبلی خیلی بهتر بود. این یکی خیلی گلمنگلیه! یا اگه تم قبلی هم نباشه یدونه ساده ترش رو انتخاب کنید. درضمن بهتره که رنگ پس زمینه(پشت متنی یکه توی پست ها نوشته شده) رو هم تره تر کنید.

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

سلام
رنگ روشن زمینه چشم رو خسته میکنه و آدم دوست داره زود صفحه رو ببنده حتما به این موضوع توجه کنید
درضمن نمیدونم چرا وقتی نوشته جدید مینویسم و ارسال میکنم تمام چیدمان صفحه بهم مبحوره و دیگه قابل روئیت نیست و باید از اول سایت رو باز کنم

----------


## Nima NT

تم قبلی خیلی بهتر بود ، اینجا همه چی خیلی شلوغ پلوغه ، راحتی کار رو من یکی که از دست دادم.

----------


## ایمان اختیاری

سلام
به هر صورت زحمتی کشیده شده و تغییراتی انجام شده... که من به جای خودم تشکر می کنم.. 
اما به نظر می یاد اگه بشه تم رو ویرایش کرد و مورادی همچون تاریخ ، رنگ بندی ، گروه بندی شبیه گروه بندی تم قبلی داشت بهتر باشه.. الان من که وارد شدم خیلی جا خوردم که درست اومدم یا نه 
کلی گشتم که ببینم چی به چی شده.. .. تغییرات خیلی ناگهانی و ییهویی بود.. خب من کاربر شک بهم وارد شد.. 
به صورت بازم تشکر می کنم..امیدوارم سایت همچنان رو به اوج باشه

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

*دوستان چرا چقدر عجولید؟ به یک نسخه ی جدید با امکانات فوق العاده سویچ شده. صبر کنید کم کم همه چیز درست میشه. در ارتقای قبلی هم مشکلات زیادی وجود داشتند که به تدریج مرتفع شدند. لطفاً صبور باشید :)*

----------


## zizi_zizi69

> سلام
> رنگ روشن زمینه چشم رو خسته میکنه و آدم دوست داره زود صفحه رو ببنده حتما به این موضوع توجه کنید


تایید میشه
دکمه تشکر رو که من ندیدم

----------


## b.mahsa

چشم رو خیلی اذیت میکنه. قبلی خیلی بهتر بود.
قبلا معلوم بود تاپیک رو کی شروع کرده. نام کاربری رنگش متفاوت و تیره تر بود.
 اینجا باید کلی دقت کنی تا ببینی تاپیک متعلق به کیه.

----------


## powerboy2988

خیلی فانتزی شده سایت........ بینهایت زشت شده سایت....... رنگین کمون درست کردین؟؟؟ این چه قیافه ای از سایته؟  

بی نهایت ناراحت شدم از دیدم سایتو....

طراحی سایت به درد سایت های دوست یابی می خوره. 

جونه هرکی دوست دارین به همون روز اول برگردونین...............

----------


## 1485159

وقتی که وارد تاپیک میشم همیشه صفحه اول رو میاره در حالی که باید صفحه آخر رو بیاره.

----------


## MahmoudiNik

سلام
خوبه فقط این تاریخ رو اگه درست کنید خیلی بهتر میشه

----------


## aminghaderi

تم قبلی بهتر بود.
شخصا راحت نیستم.

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

سلام،



> وقتی که وارد تاپیک میشم همیشه صفحه اول رو میاره در حالی که باید صفحه آخر رو بیاره.


 قبلاً هم به همین شکل بود. بستگی به این داره که شما از کجا وارد تاپیک بشید. اگر از صفحه اصلی تالار وارد یک تاپیک بشید، به اولین پست خوانده نشده منتقل میشید، اگر هم از توی تالارها روی عنوان تاپیک کلیک کنید، همانند قبل، صفحه اول تاپیک باز میشه. اگر میخواید، از توی تالارها به اولین پست خوانده نشده منتقل بشید، روی علامت  کنار عنوان تاپیک کلیک کنید. اگر میخواید به آخرین پست یک تاپیک (صفحه آخر) منتقل بشید، روی علامت  از ستون سمت چپ کلیک کنید.

همه اینهایی که گفتم در نسخه قبلی هم به همین شکل بود.

پ.ن: یک نفر نگفت، هر انجمن حالا یک RSS مخصوص به خودش رو داره.

----------


## syntiberium

آیکن تاپیک های قفل شده مثل آیکن تاپیک های مرحوم شدس  :لبخند گشاده!:  ( یه خط سیاه کج روشه ) . به نظر من این آیکن بیشتر به درد تاپیک های حذف شده می خوره  :لبخند:  .

----------


## 1485159

> قبلاً هم به همین شکل بود. بستگی به این داره که شما از کجا وارد تاپیک بشید. اگر از صفحه اصلی تالار وارد یک تاپیک بشید، به اولین پست خوانده نشده منتقل میشید، اگر هم از توی تالارها روی عنوان تاپیک کلیک کنید، همانند قبل، صفحه اول تاپیک باز میشه. اگر میخواید، از توی تالارها به اولین پست خوانده نشده منتقل بشید، روی علامت  کنار عنوان تاپیک کلیک کنید. اگر میخواید به آخرین پست یک تاپیک (صفحه آخر) منتقل بشید، روی علامت  از ستون سمت چپ کلیک کنید.
> 
> همه اینهایی که گفتم در نسخه قبلی هم به همین شکل بود.


نه من مطمئن هستم که اینجوری نبود.

----------


## Pouri_sb

ممنون بابت تغییرات اما:

خیلی فونتش کوچیکه

در ازسال پاسخ فوری امکان قرار دادن کد در تگ کد نیست

اینو فنتشو بزرگ کنین فکر کنم نطره خیلیا رو به خودش جلب کنه

بعدش نوشته جدید برای تالارها رو با آبی پررنگ نشون ندین همون نارنجی خوب بود

----------


## raziee

ظاهر فعلی سایت بد نیست، به نظر من جالب هم هست.
فقط این که دوستان میگن چشم رو اذیت میکنه مسئله ی مهمی هست.
ممکنه هنوز بهش عادت نکردیم.
من که ازش خوشم اومده.

----------


## sari-1369

میشه انتخاب تم رو به اختیار کاربر بزارین ؟

همون قبلی خیلی شکیل تر و قشنگتر و خوانا تر بود. 

این خیلی لو    لوله .

----------


## shahab_ksh

با سلام به نظرم تم قبلی بهتر بود

----------


## kamran00f

به نظر من که ظاهر جدید تاپیک خیلی زیبا تر و از هر نظر بهتر شده. فقط یه سری مشکلات داره که باید برطرف شه. من واقعا دارم لذت می برم و تعجب می کنم که همچین کاری با این همه مخالفت رو به رو شده! زحمت زیادی کشیده شده و زحمت زیاد تری در پیش هست. ولی واقعا همه چی خوب از کار درومده و قراره که خیلی خیلی بهتر شه! به نوبه ی خودم از مسئولین سایت تشکر میکنم.

----------


## حمید محمودی

بهتر یا بدترش رو نمیدونم ولی عادت که کرده بودیم شکی نیست.

@مسولان سایت نمیشه قابلیت چند Themeی رو برای سایت بزارید تا کاربر خودش تصمیم بگیره که چطور باسایت کار کنه؟؟

----------


## حسین خانی

با سلام   :لبخند: 

لطفا انتخاب پوسته را به عهده کاربر بگذارید !!!

قبلی خیلی شکیل ، ساده و خوانا بود. 

موفق باشید ...

----------


## Modernidea

این تغییر آزار دهنده است.
تم زیبایی است اما تم قبلی دیگه چیزی بود.
ساده، رنگ آرام و ... .
کلا ترک عادت موجب مرض است !

----------


## Dr.Bronx

دوستان به خدا این تم نیست !!!
3 بار توی 3 پیام مختلف گفتم عزیزان دل این تم و پوسته و قالب و از این جور چیزها نیست .

این حالت پیشفرض vbulletin 4 هست !!

یک نفر یک حرفی میزنه بقیه هم دنباله رو اون میشند همون حرف رو تکرار می کنند .

آقای کرامتی صفحات قبل اعلام کردند به مرور زمان تکمیل میشه و مشکلاتش بر طرف میشه ...

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> نه من مطمئن هستم که اینجوری نبود.


 نه عزیزم،
همینطوری بود. شک نکن. جهت حصول اطمینان، به صفحات انجمن در کش گوگل مراجعه کنید.





> دوستان به خدا این تم نیست !!!
> 3 بار توی 3 پیام مختلف گفتم عزیزان دل این تم و پوسته و قالب و از این جور چیزها نیست .


تم، تم، تم، تم :D
بی خیال. منظور، همون تم پیشفرض نسخه 4 هست.

----------


## jlover

قبلا بهتر بود! حتی جدای از عادت، اندازه و نوع قلم پیش فرض مخصوصا

----------


## eshpilen

> The following words are either very common, too long, or too short and were not included in your search: 
> سي, پي, يو


بنظرم قبليه از اين ايرادها نميگرفت  :متفکر: 

راستي گزينهء Thanks نداره اين نسخه؟

بعدش چرا جستجو ميكني مطالب رو پيدا نميكنه؟

كلا منم از اين نسخه خوشم نمياد. مگه چي داره؟ بغير از ريختش، بقيهء امكانات چي ميشه؟
حالا مجبور بوديد ارتقا بديد؟
راستي يه فروم ديگه هم ديدم تازگي ارتقا داده (phalls). صاحابش شماييد؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
این تغییر Theme نیست بلکه تغییر UI است ! درسته که تغییرات اساسی نیست ولی تا یک مدت که جا بیفته آزار دهنده است ولی از همه آزار دهنده تر تاریخ میلادی و ایجاد کننده تاپیک است که خیلی مناسب نیست

----------


## silverfox

یعنی چی تم نیست خوب همه می دونن ورژن ارتقا پیدا کرده ولی این تم این ورژن هست دیگه(تم ui قیافه هرچی اسمش هست منظور شکل کنو ها و جای اجزای صفحه هست) اگه بشه تم قبلی رو هم روی این داشت خیلی خوب می شه...من چند تا از فرومارو به خاطر اینکه این صفحه آخرین ارسالهاش شلوغ پلوغه توی این تم و عادت هم ندارم دیگه سر نمی زنم مگر اینکه کار خاصی داشته باشم...
یه جورایی آدم باید دنبال چیزایی بگرده که قبلا بدون نگاه جاشونو می دونست...
***
من فکر کنم xda-developers هم همین ورژن رو داشته باشه نمی دونم تمش اختصاصیه یا همینه یکم کاستومایز شده در کل به نظرم هم شیک و جدیده هم چشم رو اذیت نمی کنه...

----------


## leila_mahyanet

با سلام ، ترکیب فارسی و انگلیسی شدن نوشته ها- رنگ یکنواخت فروم که بسیار خسته کننده است- نوع فونتها و رنگ نوشته ها ، میزان کاربر پسندی فروم را بسیار پایین آورده است.  در ضمن پست های قبلی من (allPost) خالی است و تنها یک تاپیک دارد.
فکر میکنم مخاطبان زیادی را با قالب جدید از دست دهید. البته اگر مشکلاتش رفع نشود.

----------


## maysam.m

سلام

به نظرم تم قبلی سایت خیلی عالی بود. این تم فوق العاده زشته! ربطی هم به عادت نداره من در چند انجمن دیگر هم که این تم را دارند فعالیت میکنم ولی اصلا از این تم خوشم نمیاد!
خواهشا یا تم را در نظر سنجی به انتخاب کاربران سایت واگذار کنید یا اینکه کاری کنید که هر کاربر بتونه از چند تا تم موجود یکی رو به دلخواه انتخاب کنه

پ.ن: Jelsoft چه فکری کرده این تم رو به عنوان تم پیش فرض این نسخه انتخاب کرده واقعا؟

----------


## rana-writes

سلام 
یه مطلب دیگه
قبلا که تاپیکها چند صفحه بودن، توی نوار عنوان شماره برگه ها می اومد، اما الان همچین چیزی نمیشه 
اینو هم اصلاح کنین خوبه
انگار رنگها نسبت به دیشب تغییر کرده، از اون شفافیت چشم آزار یه کمی کم شده 
ولی بازم قبلی خوشگل تر بود

نمیدونم مشکل از مرورگر منه یا بقیه هم این مشکل رو دارن، بعضی از تاپیکها که باز میشه، همه چی میره سمت چپ بدون اینکه هیچ اسکرولی بخوره، باید با ماوس درگ کنم تا بتونم صفحه رو درست ببینم

نکته بعد هم اینکه اطلاعاتی که از یه کاربر توی تاپیک میذارین کم شده، قبلا تعداد تشکرها هم بود تاریخ عضویتها هم میلادی شده

ممنون از زحماتتون

----------


## ztx4

یادش به خیر
وقتی ویندوز XP اومده بود همه ی دنیا صداشون در اومد که آقا 98 بهتر بود XP چرا این طوریه!!!

نگران نباشید عادت می کنید.
انشالله مدیران هم به پیشنهاد های ما گوش می دهند و تغیراتی که می خواییم رو اعمال می کنند.
عجله نکنید،تازه ورژن ارتقا پیدا کرده!حالا حالا ها کار داره!

به نظر خو د من هم اگر امکان انتخاب تم برای کاربر ها باشه خیلی بهتر می شه.
با تشکر از همه ی دوستان و مدیران

----------


## kamran00f

> بنظرم قبليه از اين ايرادها نميگرفت 
> 
> راستي گزينهء Thanks نداره اين نسخه؟
> 
> بعدش چرا جستجو ميكني مطالب رو پيدا نميكنه؟
> 
> كلا منم از اين نسخه خوشم نمياد. مگه چي داره؟ بغير از ريختش، بقيهء امكانات چي ميشه؟
> حالا مجبور بوديد ارتقا بديد؟
> راستي يه فروم ديگه هم ديدم تازگي ارتقا داده (phalls). صاحابش شماييد؟


به زودی این باگ ها بر طرف میشن. یکی از هدف های این فرم باگ ریپورت هست!

----------


## ricky22

تنها انتظاری که بنده از ارتقا داشتم این بود که برای گزارش پست خلاف نیازی به رفتن به یک صحفه ی دیگر نباشد.
اینطوری خیلی بهتر بود.

----------


## bestirani2

تم جدید قشنگ هست ولی رنگ بندیش طوری هست که خواندن مطالب سخت هست و اصلاً نمیشه چیزی رو پیدا کرد
به نظر منم تم رو عوض کنید

----------


## sepide1

سلام 
من با اصل تغییر مخالفت ندارم ولی تغییر برای شرایط بهتر این قالبی که شما گذاشتید کاربر را (حداقل من ) اذیت می کنه رنگ بندی اش خیلی بد است و تشخیص مطالب جدید و خوانده شده و ... چشم را خیلی اذیت می کند خواهشا فکری به حال این قالب بکنید (قالب قبلی حرف نداشت)

----------


## Ghaem66

سلام خدمت تمام اساتید. من کوچیکتر از اونی هستم که بخوام ایرادی بگیرم. ولی یه انتقادی دارم. من تونستم یه پروژه کامل رو بنویسم. بدون اینکه چیزی از برنامه نویسی بلد باشم. و در تمام مراحل هیچ سوالی هم نپرسیدم. همیشه وقتی به مشکلی میرسیدم با یه سرچ تو فروم میتونستم اون مشکل رو برطرف کنم. ولی الان نمیدونم جرا سرچ کار نمیکنه!! مشکل از خود فرومه یا نه باید من تغییراتی رو انجام بدم؟ ولی سرچ قبلی فوق العاده بود

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

سلام
اینجور که بنظر میرسه زمینه کار خاکستری شد الان بهتر شده دیگه چشم رو خسته نمیکنه تاریخ هم درست شد خیلی خوب داره میشه
*فقط باید جای ساعت و سال عوض بشه* 
مرسی(الان چجوری تشکر باید کرد!!!)

----------


## saied_hacker

ممنون بابت ارتقا 

لطفا اون تم قبلی رو برگردونید
دکمه تشکر نداره
_
syntaxhighlighter رو به پاسخ سیع اضافه کنید


ممنون
_

----------


## maysam.m

برنامه نویس هم برنامه نویس قدیم!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
در کل منتظر رسیدگی مدیران محترم به نظرات کاربران هستیم  :قلب:

----------


## Mohandes2009

خیلی بی ریخت شده!:(
1. پیام های خصوصی که برام اومده نمیشه باز کرد
2. دوستی که با من ایجاد شده نمیشه تایید کرد

----------


## Mohandes2009

راستی پست ها تشکر نداره!
در ضمن خیلی توهم هست عنوان سوالات که در فروم ها نشون داده میشه خوندنش سخته! قبلا بهتر بود

----------


## Apache66

به نظر من تم باشگاه مهندسان ایران رو بزارید روی همین نسخه عالی میشه
تا نظر دوستان چی باشه؟
در ضمن دوستانی که تم قبلی رو دوست داشتند بهتره قیدش رو بزنن چون نسخه انجمن عوض شده و دیگه اون تم نمیشه روی نسخه فعلی اعمال کرد
لطفا نظرتون رو در مورد تم مهندسان ایران بگید

----------


## Apache66

*لطفا سرچ رو درست کنید*

که از همه چیز واجب تره

----------


## Mohandes2009

122.JPG122.JPGیه مشکل دیگه که الان بهش بر خوردم بعضی روم ها وقتی به یه سوال پست میزنی وقتی صفحه postback میشه نصفه صفحه( از ارتفاع )نشون میده حتما باید دوباره refrech بشه تا کامل نشون بده

----------


## saied_hacker

ممنون بابت ارتقا 

لطفا اون تم قبلی رو برگردونید
دکمه تشکر نداره
_----------------------------
_تم باشگاه مهندسان ایران هم خوبه اگه ممکنه از اون استفاده کنید

مدبران چرا نمیان اینجا؟؟
---------------------------
syntaxhighlighter_ رو به پاسخ سیع اضافه کنید


ممنون_

----------


## CYCLOPS

حس میکنم بومی سازی این نسخه به درستی قبل نیست (جای پرانتزهای همین بخش "Thread Information" پایین صفحه رو ببینید یه نمونه اش)
فونت ها خوانا نیست
همه چی زیادی آبیه (عنوان تاپیک ها - رنگ فونت - هدر کانتینر ها ) همه جا یه هاله آبی هست که سایت رو بی روح میکنه
دکمه تشکر و بقیه مواردی که دوستان گفتن هم به نظرم درسته
در کل قبلی بهتر بود به نظرم بهتر بود Core آپدیت بشه و اسکین همون میموند

----------


## ztx4

> *لطفا سرچ رو درست کنید*
> 
> که از همه چیز واجب تره


 C#‎ site:barnamenevis.org
به این صورت Search کنید

----------


## ایمان اختیاری

من دیشب خواستم پست بدم همین وقتا بود ... سه چهار بار خطای دیتابیس داد ..منم بی خیال شدم .. به نظر می یاد بار این ورژن روی سرور بیشتر باشه...
رنگبندی سایت از بالا تا شروع پست اصلا هماهنگ نیست .. 
یک رنگ تیره .. یک باکس کرم رنگ بعدش شروع تاپیک با یک رنگ سرد.. این خیلی روی سایت به نظر من تاثیر منفی داره..

----------


## MAHDIACTION

سلام بر دوستان

*نظر شخصي*
اگه قابل مي دونيد كه نظر بدم،مديران محترم سايت، سايت رو به شكل قبل خودش برگردونيد.
اين رسم مهندسي نرم افزار نيست!
*نظر سنجي*
دوستاني كه توي اين سايت دارن فعاليت مي كنند همه حق آب و گل دارند ، به نظر من اول شما بايد يه مدت اطلاعيه مي زديد.و نظر سنجي مي كرديد ،تا دوستان هماهنگ بشند.
*كد نويسي بومي سازي سايت*
مي شد كاري كرد كه كد سايت مخصوص برنامه نويس مي شد و به صورت open source يا به شكلي كه ما بدونيم اين كد براي خودمنه. و هر كار خواستيم توش مي كردم.
*نگهداري از قالب قبلي*
سايت قشنگ شده ولي اگه مي شد كاري  كرد كه دوستاني كه مي خوان از قالب قبلي استفاده كنند عالي مي شد.مثل تغييرات جديد ياهو .
*تشكر*
من مي فهمم اين كار شما چقدر صبر ، تحمل و استقامت مي خواد ولي همين چيزي رو كه دست پا شده فوق العادس،

*تعداد 5000 نفر تو اين سايت هستند كه همه برنامه نويسند*

موفق باشيد

----------


## debugger

واقعا خیلی افتضاح شده . چه گندی بالا اوردین

----------


## ztx4

پاسخ دهی ها هم خراب شده
من الان نمی بینم که پی دارم تایپ می کنم.

----------


## veniz2008

سلام،از لحاظ قشنگی به نظرم قشنگتر شده،ولی ورژن قبلی وقتی موضوع جدیدی رو میذاشتیم راحت تر میشد پیداش کرد(یعنی سریعتر به چشم میخورد)،همچنین برداشتن دکمه تشکر هرچند بصورت موقت کار جالبی نبوده،به هرصورت ما باید در مقابل دوستانی که ما رو راهنمایی میکنن حداقل یه تشکر ناچیز داشته باشیم،چون معقول نیست که بخاطر تشکر از یه فرد،بیایم و یه پاسخ بزاریم،مخصوصه تایپیک هایی که بصورت عمومی گذاشته میشن و تعداد تشکرهاش فراوونه،همچنین تعداد تشکرهای هر فرد هم برداشته شده که به نظرم باشه بهتره،ما خیلی ساده اعترض میکنیم ولی میدونم که خیلی زحمت کشیدید،امیدوارم سربلند و موفق و شاد باشید.

----------


## vahid_d_0101

همون قبلی خیلی خوب بود من اصلا با این نمیتونم کار کنم 
یه نظر سنجی بزارید ببینیم اون قبلی خوب بود یا این 
ولی به خدا اون قبلی خیلی باهاش حال میکردم این اصلا جالب نیست

----------


## Afshin160

با سلام ...
نميدانم اگه قرار به اين شكل و كيفيت باشه . مطمئناً ورژن قبلي زيبا تر و بهتر هست . البته بنظر نمياد مديران محترم متوجه نباشن . 
به گمانم زمان لازمه تا دوباره دوستان بتونند كد ها و ماژول هاي قبلي را بهينه كنند . بايد يه چند وقتي تحملش كنيم .با نگاهي به پستهاي قبلي كه مديران زدن  متوجه شدم كه فوق العاده خواهد شد . 

فقط تحمل كنيد . چيز بي نظيري ميشه . زمان لازمه ....

----------


## Slytherin

به نظر من قبلی حداقل از نظر ضاهر خیلی سر تر بود،
من به شخصه با این راحت نیستم، به نظرم یکم شلوغ و پراکنده هست...

----------


## vahid_d_0101

> به نظر من قبلی حداقل از نظر ضاهر خیلی سر تر بود،
> من به شخصه با این راحت نیستم، به نظرم یکم شلوغ و پراکنده هست...


با این نظر موافقم خیلی درهم شده به خدا دارم از سایت زده میشم 
اصلا یه جوری شده هیچ چیز سر جاش نیست

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

برای تم سایت به زودی فکری خواهیم کرد.

یکی از گزینه های مورد بحث این است که یک تم دقیقا مانند تم قبلی سایت بسازیم و جهت انتخاب کاربران در پائین سایت قرار دهیم.

منتها انجام این کار نیازمند چند روز زمان است.

----------


## kamran00f

> سلام خدمت تمام اساتید. من کوچیکتر از اونی هستم که بخوام ایرادی بگیرم. ولی یه انتقادی دارم. من تونستم یه پروژه کامل رو بنویسم. بدون اینکه چیزی از برنامه نویسی بلد باشم. و در تمام مراحل هیچ سوالی هم نپرسیدم. همیشه وقتی به مشکلی میرسیدم با یه سرچ تو فروم میتونستم اون مشکل رو برطرف کنم. ولی الان نمیدونم جرا سرچ کار نمیکنه!! مشکل از خود فرومه یا نه باید من تغییراتی رو انجام بدم؟ ولی سرچ قبلی فوق العاده بود


نه مشکل از شما نیست. به زودی درست میشه!

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

یک استایل به نام "استایل قدیمی" در پائین صفحات سایت اضافه شده است.

لطفا آن را تست کرده و نتیجه را گزارش دهید.

----------


## HamedNet_ir

استایل قدیمی تست شد , اصلا جالب نیست!
پیشفرض جدید خیلی بهتر است!

----------


## kamran00f

> یک استایل به نام "استایل قدیمی" در پائین صفحات سایت اضافه شده است.
> 
> لطفا آن را تست کرده و نتیجه را گزارش دهید.


اولا که برای رفتن به استایل قدیمی باید یه دور استایل جدید رو لود کرد بعد دوباره استایل قدیمی رو لود کرد (من که اینجوری تونستم)
ثانیا خیلی 2تا استایل به هم شبیه هستن.

ولی واقعا متوجه نمی شم که چه طور ظاهر جدید سایت تا این حد با مخالفت رو به رو شده! به نظر من بی نهایت قشنگ تر شده! من در خواستم اینه که اگه قرار ظتهر قبلی هم باشه 2تا در کنار هم باشه. دقیقا مثل همین کار استایل جدید و قدیمی!

----------


## binyaft

همون قبلی رو بزارید :(

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

در استایل جدید نیز فاصله خطوط افزایش یافت که خوانایی را بیشتر می کند. نظر شما چیست؟

----------


## Mohandes2009

به نظر من اگه سیستم چت با کاربران آنلاین در تم جدید راه اندازی بشه خیلی عالیه

----------


## silverfox

به نظر من بد نیست این استایل قدیمی که جدیدا گذاشتین :دی شاید قشنگ تر نباشه ولی بهتره موقع خوندن...

----------


## kamran00f

> به نظر من اگه سیستم چت با کاربران آنلاین در تم جدید راه اندازی بشه خیلی عالیه


دقیقا موافقم. یه چت تحت خود سایت برنامه نویس. البته شک دارم به این سادگیا باشه!

----------


## Keramatifar

بنظر من اکثر مشکلاتی که کاربران در مورد شلوغی، بهم ریختگی و ... اعلام کردند موثر از کم بودن فاصله بین خطوط بود، فکر کنم با باز تر شدن فضای بین خطوط تا حدود زیادی این مشکل برطرف شد.
نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## mahdi68

استایل قدیمی بهتر هست

----------


## Mohandes2009

> در استایل جدید نیز فاصله خطوط افزایش یافت که خوانایی را بیشتر می کند. نظر شما چیست؟


خوبه عالیه ولی اگه یه فکری برای صفحه اول هر رومی بکنید یعنی اونجایی که عنوان سوالات را زده هم بد نیست خیلی تو همه دیگه بدتر از اون زمانی که یه پست حذف میکنن مدیران خیلی ناجوره !

اگه بشه واضح تر باشه و بهتر خیلی عالی میشه

----------


## Mohandes2009

> دقیقا موافقم. یه چت تحت خود سایت برنامه نویس. البته شک دارم به این سادگیا باشه!


این همه برنامه نویس و مدیر وارد داره! میگی ساده نیست! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Himalaya

سلام.  :افسرده: 
راستش نمیدونم اینی که میگم فقط واسه من آزار دهنده هستش یا واسه بقیه هم همینطوریه
ظاهر سایت برنامه نویس قراره همینطوری باشه؟ جدا میگم نسخه قبلی خیلی ساده تر و بهتر از این بود.
من به شخصه وقتی وارد سایت میشم دوست دارم هر چه زودتر ازش خارج بشم (در مورد ظاهر فعلیه سایت)
خیلی میزنه تو ذوق آدم. این حس رو هم دارم که از زمانی که ظاهر تغییر کرده حداقل تو بخش asp.net تعداد کاربرا کمتر شده (از تعداد پست ها میشه اینو فهمید) حالا نمیدونم که این نسخه جدید،  موقته یا دائمی. با dial up اگه تو نسخه قبلی میخواستم یه صفحه رو باز کنم اگه بار اول نمیشد تو رفرش دوم حتما صفحه بالا میومد. تو این نسخه باورتون نمیشه اگه بگم دقیقا 13 دقیقه الاف باز شدن یه صفحه شدم و چند بار هم بی خیال شدم
قضیه عادت کردن یا عادت نکردن نیست اصلا. چیزی که بد هستش خوب بده دیگه. دوستان گفتن مثل اومدن از ایکس پی به سون هستش. هنوز عادت نکردید.
والا اگه سایت قبلیه ایکس پی بود ، این ویندوز 3.1 هم نیست. چه برسه به سون
 ممنون

به قول مهدی موسوی  >> پاورقی: تاپیک رو که ایجاد کردم دیدم 2،3 تا پست قبلی هم در همین مورده.  اما جدی میگم این ظاهر سایت رفته رو اعصابم و به هیچ چیز توجه ندارم. از بس که اینجا (صفحات سایت) شلوغ پولوغه و رنگا با هم ست نیستن

----------


## sia_2007

همیشه آرزو داشتم از اعتیاد به این سایت رها بشم
این تم جدید همون چیزیه که دنبالش بودم
موفق باشید

----------


## حسین خانی

با سلام   :لبخند: 

ممنون از این که انتخاب استایل رو به عهده کاربر گذاشتید !
استایل قدیمی کمی بهتر است !!!

موفق باشید ...

----------


## sh4mid

> پ.ن: یک نفر نگفت، هر انجمن حالا یک RSS مخصوص به خودش رو داره.


البته احتمالا بجز انجمن C و Linux   :متفکر:  (شاید هم مشکل از من باشه ولی اون نمادهای نارنجی rss رو ندیدم)

پ.ن : این حالت ، Theme ، UI و حالا هرچی که اسمش هست چشم آدمو اذیت میکنه و البته روی اعصاب هم تحرکاتی انجام می دهد  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## حمید محمودی

> یک استایل به نام "استایل قدیمی" در پائین صفحات سایت اضافه شده است.
> 
> لطفا آن را تست کرده و نتیجه را گزارش دهید.


 الان تازه اول کار هست و گویا قصد تغییرات بیشتر رو دارید، اما به نظر من  اگه قرار بود قالبی با نام "استایل قدیمی" میزاشتید، شکل اون رو هم سعی  میشد به قالب قبلی بیشتر شبیه میکردید بهتر بود.
الان قالب "استایل قدیمی" فرق هایی داره با قالب قبلی که به شخصه فکر میکنم خوب نیست.

به نظر من همون قدیمیه بهتر و ساده تر بود. که امیدوارم تغییرات قالب  "استایل قدیمی" باعث بشه که کسایی که به قالب قدیمی سایت علاقه دارند،  رضایتشان جلب شود.

----------


## Dr.Bronx

همونطور که می بینید مشکلات داره کم کم برطرف میشه . الان هم تاریخ شمسی شده هم تشکر اضافه شد .
به مرور زمان بقیه چیز ها هم درست میشه .

چیزی که مهمه مسئله زمان هست که امیدوارم در سریعترین زمان ممکن مشکلات باقیمونده برطرف بشه .

موفق باشید ./

----------


## behiunforgiven

با سلام
من بقیه پست ها رو نخوندم و نمی دونم که تکراری هست یا نه.

جستجوی سایت اصلا به هیچ عنوان کار نمی کنه!!!

مثلا شما کلمه "عکس" رو توی سایت جستجو کنید هیچی براتون بر نمی گردونه.

این چند روز من با جستجوی سایت خیلی مشکل دارم و فقط از طریق گوگل تونستم جستجو کنم.

این مشکل به نظر من خیلی مهم تر از شکل ظاهری سایت هستش.


با تشکر

----------


## vahid_d_0101

نوشته ها در عکس زیر ببینید چه طوری هست
1.jpg

دکمه انتقال به صفحه دیگر هم که اوضاع ناجوری داره

2.jpg

اینم از صفحه اپلود عکس همه چیز درهمه 


3.jpg


*به جون خودم همون قبلی بهتر بود این افتضاحه*

----------


## maysam.m

سلام

ممنون از اینکه استایل قدیمی هم اضافه کردید ولی این استایل قدیمی شبیه استایل قبلی نیست! ولی خیلی بهتر از این استایل جدید است!
 راستی بخش صفحات استایل قدیمی به درستی به نمایش در نمیاد.

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

> نوشته ها در عکس زیر ببینید چه طوری هست
> 1.jpg
> 
> دکمه انتقال به صفحه دیگر هم که اوضاع ناجوری داره
> 
> 2.jpg
> 
> اینم از صفحه اپلود عکس همه چیز درهمه 
> 
> ...


 
سلام
برای درست شدن چیدمان صفحه اگر از IE برای نمایش صفحه استفاده میکنی گزینه ای رو که در شکل زیر می بینی *خاموش* کن درست میشه
من که این کار رو کردم همه چیدمان ها درست شد

----------


## Himalaya

سلام. 
آقای کشاورز من دقیقا یادم نیست ولی فکر کنم تو نسخه قبلی وقتی یه پست انتقال داده میشد با کلیک رو اون پست وارد صفحه ای میشدیم که پستمون به اونجا رفته بود. ولی الان میره تو صفحه اول از اون تاپیک.
اگه تعداد صفحات یه کم زیاد شده باشه پیدا کردنش تو اون تاپیک زمانبره

----------


## Ali_Fallah

حالت قبلی انگار بهتر بود
خستگی چشمها و دیر بازشدن و بهم ریختگی در نگاه اول از معایب این حالت هست...
مزیت این حالت رو بیان کنید...

----------


## aminghaderi

> لطفا آن را تست کرده و نتیجه را گزارش دهید.


با سلام و ارادت.
وقتی سیستمی جا افتاد ، دیگه تغیر آن خیلی سخته ، به خصوص ظاهر اون.
استایل قدیمی که قرار دادید ، خیلی بهتره از استایل پیش فرض ، اونهم به خاطر رنگش ، چشم رو عزیت نمی کنه.
ولی در کل سایت قبل تغیر خیلی بهتر بود ، شخصا از تغیرات جدید سایت راضی نیستم و این موارد باعث شده کمتر اینجا حضور داشته باشم.
مشکلاتش هم :
1- رنگ تالار
2- فاصله کم اجزای تالار به هم دیگه.
3- عدم استفاده از کل فضا دید برای نمایش تالار.
4- حدف اکثر امکانات قالب قبلی .
5- فرم چارگوش بودن اجزا... مثل همین Paging صفحه ...
6- ادیتور جدید.

به نظر من در کل اگر امکان تغییر 100% ظاهر فعلی سایت به ظاهر قبلی باشه ، خیلی خیلی بهتره ، یا حداقل همون ورژن قبل آپ بشه بهتره. 

با تشکر.

----------


## MEhdi Sobhani

در مورد تشکر فکر میکنم در تاپیک های قدیمی هنوز این خاصیت فعال نیست . به عنوان مثال این تاپیک .
و مورد دیگه هم گزینه find all posts  که از 120 پست خود فقط دو مورد رو نشون میده !!
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## vahid_d_0101

منم کمتر داخل این سایت میام یه سایت دیگه پیدا کردم همون استیل قبلی هست فعلا دارم اونجا کار میکنم
فکر کنم یه کم از کاربران سایت کمتر شدن
با اجازه

----------


## Apache66

کوکی ها هم ظاهرا تنظیم نیست
من صفحه اصلی که میام به عنوان مهمان هستم ولی وارد یک تاپیک یا یک بخش میشوم انوقت نام کاربریم میاد !!!

----------


## Keramatifar

در حال حاضر رنگ خیلی از بخش های سایت مثل نسخه ی قبلی شده و بقیه ی بخش ها هم در حال تغییر است.
کسی نظری نداره؟
البته بد نیست یکم هم به امکاناتی که به سایت اضافه شده دقت کنید...

----------


## amir-yeketaz

ایول ... همین جوری داره بهتر میشه  :تشویق:  
یه پشنهاد : 
به نظر من اگه کلید های "پاسخ" و "تشکر کردن" هایلابت تر بشه خیلی بهتره یعنی یه چیزی مثه "ایجاد تاپیک جدید"

با تشکر

----------


## Slytherin

من دو تا مشکل بزرگ دارم:
اول اینکه بعضی وقتا که از این کادر پایین پست ارسال می کنم، همان لحظه پستم ارسال می شود اما نمایش داده نمی شود.
دوم اینکه وقتی وارد ایندکس سایت می شوم من رو وارد شده نشون نمی ده، حتی اگر وارد هم بشم باز لوگین شده نشون نمی ده! 
تنها زمانی که وارد یک بخش فرعی می شوم لوگین شده نمایش داده می شوم.
مرورگرم هم گوگل کروم هست...

پی نوشت: اگر عنوان "تازه چه خبر؟" به "ارسال های جدید" تغییر کند بهتر نیست؟ من اولین باری که این نوشته رو دیدم واقعا متوجه نشدم که کاربردش چیست...

----------


## Mohandes2009

الان واقعا عالی شده نمای دیدش دمتون گرم  :چشمک: 

جناب کرامتی نظرتون در مورد سیستم چت سایت چیه؟ :متفکر:

----------


## amir-yeketaz

> الان واقعا عالی شده نمای دیدش دمتون گرم 
> 
> جناب کرامتی نظرتون در مورد سیستم چت سایت چیه؟


به نظر منم اگه سیستم چت راه بیفته خیلی خوب میشه  :تشویق:

----------


## Amir Oveisi

> دوم اینکه وقتی وارد ایندکس سایت می شوم من رو وارد شده نشون نمی ده، حتی اگر وارد هم بشم باز لوگین شده نشون نمی ده! 
> تنها زمانی که وارد یک بخش فرعی می شوم لوگین شده نمایش داده می شوم.
> مرورگرم هم گوگل کروم هست...


من هم با کروم این مشکل رو دارم اما با firefox درست کار می کنه

----------


## vahid_d_0101

اقا جای این دکمه تشکر و پاسخ را هم مثل قبل کنید 
کلید داشت من کلید های همه را دارم اگه مثل قبل بشه جالبتره

----------


## ARC

مدیران محترم میشه لطفا سرچ گوگل رو هم اضافه کنید ؟ برای یک مطلب کوچیک باید کلی گشت تا پیداش کنیم لطفا این سرچ رو سریع تر اضافه کنید.

----------


## morrning

به کاربرا یه وبلاگ بدین بد نیست!

میدونم که نسخه جدید این قابلیت رو داره :تشویق:

----------


## Mohandes2009

> در حال حاضر رنگ خیلی از بخش های سایت مثل نسخه ی قبلی شده و بقیه ی بخش ها هم در حال تغییر است.
> کسی نظری نداره؟
> البته بد نیست یکم هم به امکاناتی که به سایت اضافه شده دقت کنید...


 میشه امکانات جدیدش را بگید؟
من اینا را دیدم
1- مشخص بودن اینکه کسی تو رومی هست یا نه؟
2- تعداد افرارد خاضر در هر روم
3-با خبر شدن از آپدیت یک روم از طریق ایمیل
4-با خبر شدن از ایجاد دوستی
هر کس دیگه ای هم امکاناتی دیده بگه :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Mohandes2009

سیستم تشکر را تغییر بدین بجای اینکه آی دی تشکر کنندگان بیفته عکس آواتورشون بزارید خیلی کوچک مثلا 1*2 به نظر من جالبتره :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Dr.Bronx

> سیستم تشکر را تغییر بدین بجای اینکه آی دی تشکر کنندگان بیفته عکس آواتورشون بزارید خیلی کوچک مثلا 1*2 به نظر من جالبتره


 خوب همه که آواتار ندارند . بعد هم اگر توی یک تاپیک از یک نفر مثلا 100 بار تشکر شده باشه اونوقت میدونید چه قدر طول میکشه اون صفحه باز بشه ! تازه تاپیک هایی داریم که تا 500 تشکر هم داره توش !

----------


## hadi-z

سلام
بعد از نوشتن پاسخ فوری تو تاپیک ها ، برای من error on page میاد و refrash نمیشه

----------


## حسین فلاحی

حذف پست هم در بعضی تالارها امکان پذیر نیست...

----------


## aminghaderi

با سلام و احترام ...
با تشکر از استاد کرامتی و دیگر مسئولین سایت. :تشویق: 
ظاهر تالار خیلی ، خیلی عالی شده. :قلب: 
واقعا خسته نباشید می گم.

به نظر من اگر یه مقداری هم روی هدر سایت کار شود و همچنین لبه های چهار گوش دکمه های سایت (بعضی از دکمه ها مثل "ارسال پاسخ فوری" ، "مدیریت ضمیمه ها" و یه چند تایی دیگه) و پست های تاپیک ، مثل چهار چوب سایت گرد شود ، خیلی زیباتر خواهد شد.

با تشکر فراوان

----------


## c4soft

همونطور که گفته شده بود اشکالات برطرف شده و امکانات جدید هم اضافه شده
خسته نباشید

----------


## Dr.Bronx

کاربران با 0 پست هم می تونند پیغام خصوصی ارسال کنند .  :اشتباه:

----------


## saeedIRHA

سلام، 
می‌خواستم از دوستان تقاضا کنم اگر ممکن هست قابلیت پیدا کردن تاپیک‌های که در اونا از کاربر تشکر شده رو دوباره فعال کنن،اینطوری راحت تر می‌شه به سوال‌های تکراری که قبلان جواب داده شده یا تاپیک‌های مرتبط رجوع کرد

با تشکر

----------


## Mohandes2009

> خوب همه که آواتار ندارند . بعد هم اگر توی یک تاپیک از یک نفر مثلا 100 بار تشکر شده باشه اونوقت میدونید چه قدر طول میکشه اون صفحه باز بشه ! تازه تاپیک هایی داریم که تا 500 تشکر هم داره توش !


درسته ولی میشه عکس پیش فرض داشته باشه خود سایت!قبول دارم لود میاد پایین :لبخند گشاده!: 




> سلام
> بعد از نوشتن پاسخ فوری تو تاپیک ها ، برای من error on page میاد و refrash نمیشه


منم این مشکل را داشتم :ناراحت:

----------


## Mohandes2009

اگه بشه پستی یا مطلبی که حذف میشه مثل قبلا نشون داده بشه خیلی بهتره  :متفکر: بچه ها نظرتون چیه؟ :متفکر:

----------


## FastCode

راه حل مشکل login:
درمرورگر کروم یک مشکلی وجود داره که cookie ها برای url های بدون www و url های با www متفاوت هستند.
اگر www رو از url صفحه اول حذف کنید میبینید که مشکلی وجود نداره.

----------


## mmd2009

شکلک ها چرا کوچیکن بعضی هاشون ؟؟؟ 

اون تبلیغات کلاس ها اون بالا خیلی چشم رو میزنن من با چندتا مانیتور هم چک کردم باز چشم رو میزنن البته شاید ایراد از چشم من باشه  :افسرده:  ولی خداییش یه کم بهتر بشه بهتره  :چشمک: 

ولی در کل نظر من همون قالب قبلیه که حداقل یه گردن از این بالاتر بود. محتوا رو که خبر ندارم ولی ظاهر سرتر بود.

----------


## rana-writes

سلام
ممنون از تغییراتی که دارن روز به روز بیشتر میشن
ولی یه سوال
قبلا پایین صفحه تغییر تم دلخواه وجود داشت و من روی استایل قدیمی تنظیمش کردم
اما الان دیگه نیست
برش داشتین؟

همین الان هم وقتی اینجا اومدم بنویسم، صفحه رفرش نشد و من فکر کردم پستم درج نشده و دوباره ارسال کردم، اما دیدم درج شده
انگار صفحه رفرش نمیشه

ممنون از زحمتهاتون :)

----------


## kamran00f

> اگه بشه پستی یا مطلبی که حذف میشه مثل قبلا نشون داده بشه خیلی بهتره بچه ها نظرتون چیه؟


نه به نظر من اونجوری بیخود تالار شلوغ میشه. به نظر من یهتره یه پیام خصوصی اتوماتیک یا ایمیل برای ایجاد کننده ی تاپیک بیاد تا هم بفهمه که پستش حذف شده هم دلیلش رو بفهمه. البته شاید تا الان هم همین طور بوده باشه، پستای من حذف نشدن ببینم این اتفاق میفته یا نه. ولی بهتره وقتی یه پست حذف میشه اثری ازش تو تالار نباشه. الکی شلوغ میشه

----------


## kamran00f

> سلام
> 
> همین الان هم وقتی اینجا اومدم بنویسم، صفحه رفرش نشد و من فکر کردم پستم درج نشده و دوباره ارسال کردم، اما دیدم درج شده
> انگار صفحه رفرش نمیشه


درسته صفحه ریفرش نمیشه! 

ولی در کل تو این مدت کم تالار از هز نظر داره خیلی بهتر میشه! هم ظاهر هم فنی! واقعا ممنون

----------


## aminghaderi

ادیتور پیشرفته کد تالار ، اسمش رو متاسفانه فراموش کردم که براش ها مختلفی از جمله :csharp - html و ... داره کار نمی کنه؟!
من روی پستم امتحان کردم ولی بعد ارسال پست کار نمیکند ، چند بار هم رفرش زدم ولی فرقی نکرد.
مثل :

a="SOURCE='csharp'";

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

Syntax Highlighter فعلا فعال نیست.

----------


## Mohandes2009

> نه به نظر من اونجوری بیخود تالار شلوغ میشه. به نظر من یهتره یه پیام خصوصی اتوماتیک یا ایمیل برای ایجاد کننده ی تاپیک بیاد تا هم بفهمه که پستش حذف شده هم دلیلش رو بفهمه. البته شاید تا الان هم همین طور بوده باشه، پستای من حذف نشدن ببینم این اتفاق میفته یا نه. ولی بهتره وقتی یه پست حذف میشه اثری ازش تو تالار نباشه. الکی شلوغ میشه


نه باید یه اثری ازش باشه که کاربری که پستش حذف شده بدونه تا دنبالش نگرده شاید هر دقیقه میلشا چک نکرد!

----------


## jlover

من علاوه بر سپاس از زحمات مدیران و مسئولین بخاطر اعمال تغییراتی که در این تاپیک کاربران پیشنهاد داده بودند (نظیر ظاهر و قلم و ...)، جدیدترین مشکلی که هم پیروز اومدم همینطور بود و هم امروز هم دیدم رفع نشده رو عرض کنم خدمتتون:

طرح بندی نمایش داده شده در مرورگر اپرا تقریبا افتضاحست! (به تصویر ضمیمه توجه کنید)

لازم به ذکره که من فروم دیگه ای هم عضو هستم که از همین نسخه ی جدید وی بی استفاده میکنه، اما مشکلی برای مرورش با اپرا ندارم (اصلا سایت برنامه نویس کلا با اپرا مشکل داره یا برعکس  :چشمک:  قبلا هم یه قسمتی دیده نمیشد، عرض کردم همون موقع...)
البته من برای اطمینان با FF امتحان کردم دیدم چنین مشکلی وجود نداره...

تقاضا دارم برای رفع این مسئله هم اقدام فرمایید

----------


## raziee

متاسفانه امروز سایت خلی بد بالا میومد.
بعضی وقت ها هم کلا خطا میداد.
دوستان دیگه هم این مشکل رو داشتند؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

از ساعت 8 شب تا کنون هم مشکل بالا آمده سایت را داشته اید؟

----------


## Saeed.Masoumi

سلام
من الان مشکل دارم با سایت خیلی سنگین لود میشه.
راستی نمیشد یک کاری کنید که خودمون اسکین رو انتخاب کنیم؟این رنگ بندی و چیدمان اصلا جالب نیست.(نظر شخصی من است در کل از زحمات همتون تشکر ویژه ای دارم)
یک جورایی حس ویندوز 7 به ادم دست میده من همون Ms-Dos رو ترجیح میدم.

----------


## Slytherin

> از ساعت 8 شب تا کنون هم مشکل بالا آمده سایت را داشته اید؟


بله حدود ساعت های 11 یا 12.

----------


## ایمان اختیاری

حدود دو روزه که سایت اصلا بالا نمی اومد.. همش خطای Database error می داد.. دیروز جایی بودم که فیبر نوری داشتن تست کردم دقیق برای باز کردن یه صفحه حدود یک ربعی طول کشید که بالا بیاد و دیگه خبری نشد.... پیام های اگاه سازی برای میلم هم از وقتی سیستم سایت عوض شده فقط یه دونه اونم دیروز عصری ارسال شده...

----------


## rana-writes

سلام
منم دیروز مشکل بالا اومدن سایت رو داشتم
امروز هم به نسبت روزهای قبل کند باز میشه
ولی ظاهرش داره قشنگ میشه :)

سپاس بسیار از مدیران زحمتکش سایت

----------


## ایمان اختیاری

دست مدیران درد نکنه .. ظاهر سایت فوق العاده شده .. صبح این کار رو کردین ؟ دستتون درد نکنه ..فقط اون مشکل دیتابیس رو هم بشه ردیف کرد دیگه حرفی برای گفتن نیست .. دیروز یازم دیدمش .. ولی امروز چیزی ندیدم ..

----------


## maysam.m

@jlover :
من دارم با اپرا ورژن 10.63 کار میکنم و اون مشکلاتی که شما میگی رو نمیبینم و کلا خیلی خوب سایت به نمایش درمیاد! 

 یه مشکل خیلی کوچک هست که اونم این صفحات پایین هر تاپیکه!


و ابزارهایی مثل لینک کردن و کد و نقل قول و .. در ویرایشگر هم کار نمیکنه!

----------


## Dr.Bronx

> یه مشکل خیلی کوچک هست که اونم این صفحات پایین هر تاپیکه!


مگه باید چه جوری باشه که الان نیست ؟
قرار نیست که هر 16 صفحه رو مستقیم نشون بده .




> و ابزارهایی مثل لینک کردن و کد و نقل قول و .. در ویرایشگر هم کار نمیکنه!


مشکل از اپرا هستش . در نسخه قبلی برنامه نویس هم همین مشکل رو من با اپرا داشتم . 
با کروم و فایرفاکس درست هستش . همونطور که می بینید الان نقل قول گذاشتم .

لینک کردن www.barnamenevis.org


موفق باشید ./

----------


## ali190

باسلام و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت همه مدیران زحمتکش این سایت وزین ، خدا قوت
بنده هم در چند روز گذشته با مشکل کند بالا اومدن یا اصلاً بالا نیومدن سایت دست به گریبان بودم
در بعضی از ساعات دسترسی به سایت غیرممکنه
من الحیث المجموع بنظرم قالب قبلی خیلی خیلی بهتر بود ، همه چیزش عالی بود
با این قالب آدم انگار تو غربت زندگی میکنه ، همه چیز دلگیره  :ناراحت: 
یاعلی

----------


## syntiberium

تاپیک های ستاره دار رو نمی شه دید چند نفر ستاره بهش دادند . پست هایی که ازشون تشکر شده رو نمی شه دید .

----------


## ali190

سلام
سیستم سرچ هم کار نمیکنه

----------


## jlover

ضمیمه ی جدید رو داشته باشین....
افتضاحه
نسخه ی اپرای من هم 10.63 هست...

----------


## maysam.m

با سلام




> مگه باید چه جوری باشه که الان نیست ؟
> قرار نیست که هر 16 صفحه رو مستقیم نشون بده .


منظورم استایلش بود.




> مشکل از اپرا هستش . در نسخه قبلی برنامه نویس هم همین مشکل رو من با اپرا داشتم . 
> با کروم و فایرفاکس درست هستش . همونطور که می بینید الان نقل قول گذاشتم .
> 
> لینک کردن www.barnamenevis.org


ظاهرا این مشکل بطرف شده و الان که تست کردم به خوبی کار میکند و در نسخه قبلی هم به خوبی کار میکرد. با تشکر از مدیران محترم

خواهشا مدیران فکری به حال کندی انجمن هم بکنند! 

با تشکر

----------


## شاپرک

پس جستجو كجاست؟ من نميتونم پيداش كنم!!! 
چند روز پيش كه اومدم بود ولي حالا!!!!

----------


## morrning

در نمایش با اپرا مشکل داره البته اگه بتونن قالب رو عوض کنند خیلی عالی میشه آخه الان توی هر سایتی میرید که فروم داره این قالب رو دارن یه جورایی تکراریه

----------


## hadi-z

چرا دیگه لیست کسانی که تو یه تاپیک هستن رو نشون نمیده

----------


## firststep

گزینه مربوط به جستجو نیست ؟ :خیلی عصبانی: 

اه اضافه شد.....tnx

----------


## firststep

> ضمیمه ی جدید رو داشته باشین....
> افتضاحه
> نسخه ی اپرای من هم 10.63 هست...


  توی نسخه 62 اصلاً چیزی نشون نمیده

----------


## yasemi

خیلی خیلی کند شده!!!

----------


## rana-writes

سلام خسته نباشین
یه فکری به حال سرعت سایت بکنین :(
با دایل آپ واقعا می میره تا بالا بیاد

اما جالبه وقتی بالا اومد، موقع درج پست یا ویرایش خیلیییییییییییییییییییی سریع عمل میکنه

یه مشکل دیگه هم اینکه وقتی مطلبی ثبت میکنم یا به تاپیکی جواب میدم، کل قالب سایت میره و سمت چپ قرار میگیره یعنی فقط این کادر سمت راست که نام اعضا نوشته شده دیده میشه باید با ماوس بکشمش تا قالب بیاد وسط

ممنون که برای بهتر شدن سایت تلاش میکنین :)

----------


## hadi-z

برای من هنوز مشکل database Error وجود داره

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اگر منظورت چند دقیقه پیش بود اون بخاطر Restart شدن سرویس MySQL برای لود کردن تنظیمات جدید بود.

اگر باز هم مشکل Database Error را مشاهده کردید با پیام خصوصی به من اطلاع دهید.

----------


## mmd2009

میگم هنوز مشکل لاگین برطرف نشده ؟ 

با تشکر از زحماتتون.

----------


## حسین خانی

با سلام   :لبخند: 

و با تشکر از زحمات مدیران :
سایت کم کم  کارایی مناسب ، ابزارهای بهینه شده و جدید  و ظاهر شکیلی پیدا میکنه !

موفق باشید ...

----------


## mmhh00

سلام

نتیجه سرچ نسبت به جمله سرچ شده خیلی بی ربطه !!!

----------


## mmd2009

ارور دیتابیس خیلی زیاد شده اقای کرامتی.

----------


## hadi-z

یه اتفاق جالب
هر روز داره یک روز به تاریخ تولد من تو پروفایلم اضافه میشه  :قهقهه:

----------


## mahboube

توي MSDN و سايت هاي مشابه،حالتي وجود داره كه وقتي به سوالي  جواب(جواب درست)داده ميشه به عنوان جواب داده شده مارك ميشه.خب اين خيلي خوبه وقتي دنبال يك چيزي مي گردي تاپيكايي كه محتواي بدردبخور ندارن رو نخوني بيخود!
يه چيز ديگم هست بعضي تاپيكايي كه حذف ميكنيد به عنوان تكراري (قديميا) جواب هاي خوبي توشون هست!!مثلا من يه مشكل داشتم جستجو كردم و خب يه سوال به همون اضافه كردم ولي حذفش كردن!!!در صورتي كه جواب توش بود!
ممنون.اين تغيير هم اولش سخت بود ولي داره خوب ميشه ممنون.

----------


## Apache66

ای کاش کلا این پوسته رو عوض میکردن ...

----------


## حسین خانی

با سلام 

در قسمت عناوین تاپیک ها آخرین کاربری که در یک تاپیک پست ارسال کرده اگر آنلاین باشد اشتباها به صورت فایل ضمیمه نمایش میدهد !!!


موفق باشید ...

----------


## c4soft

جستجو حتی با چندین کلمه ی کلیدی هم خطا میده !
جستجوگر گوگل رو هم به سایت اضافه کنید
متشکرم

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

لطفا کلمات کلیدی که جستجو می کنید و نتیجه خطا می گیرید را نیز بنویسید تا بررسی شود.

----------


## jlover

درود بر شما

خواستم از اینکه ایراد قبلی (نمایش در اپرا) رو برطرف کردید سپاسگزاری کنم.

دیگه تقریبا همه چی خوب شده و ایراد عمده نمیبینم. فقط این قسمتی که تشکرهای دیگران رو نشون میده به نظرم خیلی جا میگیره! و کلا فاصله ی بین خطوط یه کمی زیاده انگار، یعنی طول صفحه خیلی بلند میشه...امیدوارم متوجه منظورم شده باشد


با آرزوی سربلندی برای شما

----------


## ad.davachi

لطفا جستجوی سایت رو درست کنید واقعا مشکل دارد.

----------


## A.S.Roma

در صورت امکان یک DropDownList جهت مراجعه سریع به بخش ها قرار دهید.

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

در كادر جستجو عبارت   
*قفلهاي سخت افزاري*


جستجو مكنم پيغام 
*پیام سیستم*

 	 		 			هیچ مورد جدیدی یافت نشد.

مشاهد ميشه

----------


## hadi-z

از 4 بعد از ظهر به بعد نتونستم پیام خصوصی بفرستم

*Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage*






> یه اتفاق جالب
> هر روز داره یک روز به تاریخ تولد من تو پروفایلم اضافه میشه


ممنون ، این مشکل حل شد.




> چرا دیگه لیست کسانی که تو یه تاپیک هستن رو نشون نمیده


ولی این هنوز حل نشده!  آخه چرا؟  :متعجب:

----------


## mahboube

چرا ليست كاربراي آنلاين رو مثل قبل نشون نميدين؟؟!!

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

لیست کاربران آنلاین در صفحه اصلی نمایش داده می شود، اما لیست کاربران آنلاین در هر بخش جهت کاهش فشار بر روی سرور غیرفعال شده است.

----------


## b.paseban

من قبلا صفحه های سایت رو که save می کردم عنوان هر برگ نیز ته عنوان تاپیک می افتاد.
مثل 
اسم تاپیک+برگه 3
خیلی خوب بود ولی الان این امکان نیست.اگه میشه درست مثل قبل بشه خیلی خوب میشه.

----------


## NIK

سرعت بارگذاری صفحات امروز خیلی پائینه !!!

----------


## Sepidar

لاگین هنوز مشکل داره

----------


## z_bluestar

تگ شکستن کدهای source دیگه کار نمی کنه تو نسخه جدید ؟؟  :ناراحت:

----------


## behiunforgiven

آقا من دومین باره که پست میدم. جستجوی سایت واقعا کار نمی کنه. واسه هیچ کلمه فارسی. اگه کلمه انگلیسی باشه آره یه چیزایی بر می گردونه ولی وقتی با کلمه فارسی جستجو می کنی به هیچ عنوان کار نمی کنه. 


لطفا یه فکری بکنید فکر کنم این مشکل خیلی بد تر از شکل و قیافه و تاریخ تولد و کاربران آنلاین و ... باشه.

----------


## ali190

جستجو کار نمیکنه ، سرعت پایینه ، لیست کاربران online در انجمنها و تایپیکها وجود نداره ، ظاهر سایت اعصاب خراب کنه و...
واقعاً این تغییرات واجب بود؟!

----------


## NIK

لینک  "قوانین سایت" که پائین هر تالار گذاشتین، به صفحه اصلی میره نه به قوانین سایت !

----------


## vcldeveloper

> لینک  "قوانین سایت" که پائین هر تالار گذاشتین، به صفحه اصلی میره نه به قوانین سایت !


ممنون؛ تصحیح شد.

----------


## ztx4

وقتی دکمه ی پاسخ دهی با نقل قول رو می زنی کادر بزرگ تر از صفحه می شه.

با نرم افزار فایر فاکس 3.6

----------


## sonixax

من میگم این هک نقل قول سریع رو هم اضافه کنید ، بسی چیز خوب و به درد بخوریست .

طرز کارش هم خیلی سادست ، یک قسمتی از متن رو هایلایت میکنیم و بعدش یک دکمه میاد بالاش و روش نوشته نقل قول ، خلاصه خیلی به درد بخوره .

هم فایلش رو آپلود کردم ، هم اگر به فایل من اطمینان ندارید این فایل از سایت Vbulletin.org

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showt...ghlight=iQuote

----------


## aminghaderi

با سلام و درود
نمایش آلبوم های تصاویر هم مشکل دارد.
فکر می کنم مربوط به css صفحه "مشاهده پروفایل" باشه.
به این صورت که آلبوم ها با فاصله زیادی از هم دیده می شوند.

----------


## Salah Sanjabian

سلام خسته نباشید.
باتشکر از زحماتتون.
تو بخش های مختلف هم مانند گذشته این امکان وجود نداره که ببینیم چه کسایی حضوردارن و فقط تعداد کسانی رو که در یه بخش حضور دارن رو نمایش میده.
ممنون

----------


## Mr.Moghadam

سلام 

اول اینکه خسته نباشید 

دوم اینکه : (نمیدونم قبلا مطرح شده یا نه )
سرعت بالا آمدن سایت برنامه نویس خیلی برای بنده پایین اومده نمیدونم مشکل از اینترنت منه یا از سایت(آخه بقیه سایتها رو خوب باز میکنم)

موفق باشید

----------


## vcldeveloper

> تو بخش های مختلف هم مانند گذشته این امکان وجود نداره که ببینیم چه کسایی  حضوردارن و فقط تعداد کسانی رو که در یه بخش حضور دارن رو نمایش میده.


این امکان در نسخه 4.0 هم وجود داره، مدتی فعال بود، ولی فعلا به طور موقت غیرفعال شده تا فشار روی سرور کاهش پیدا کنه. ان شاء الله وقتی مشکلات سرور برطرف شد، این قابلیت هم مجددا فعال میشه.

----------


## FastCode

تولد من ۳ ماه دیگست.(هدیه فراموش نشه)
۲۳ اسفند معادل با ۱۴ مارچ.
روز کریسمس به جای تبریک کریسمس برام تبریک تولد اومد. :گیج: 
یادم رفته بود بگم.ببخشید دیر گفتم.امیدوارم این تاخیر مشکلی در پیگیریش ایجاد نکنه.

----------


## Mohandes2009

> تولد من ۳ ماه دیگست.(هدیه فراموش نشه)
> ۲۳ اسفند معادل با ۱۴ مارچ.
> روز کریسمس به جای تبریک کریسمس برام تبریک تولد اومد.
> یادم رفته بود بگم.ببخشید دیر گفتم.امیدوارم این تاخیر مشکلی در پیگیریش ایجاد نکنه.


چه ربطی با این بحث داره؟ :متفکر: سیستم جدید سایته؟ :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Mohandes2009

یه مشکلی که فکککککککککک کنم وجود داره 

البته مشکل که نه امکان سایت 

قبلا میشد دید که تشکر هایی که کردی و یا از ما تشکر هایی که شده در کدوم پست ها است الان هر چی میگردم نیست میشه راهنمایی کنید کجاست؟!!! :متفکر:

----------


## ali190

سلام
امکان مشاهده افراد حاضر در تالارها کی فعال میشه؟
ممنون

----------


## mahboube

سلام
وقتي كه جستجو انجام مي شه تو صفحه نمايش نتيجه  لينك هايي كه بالاي صفحه هست(نمي دونم بهشون دقيقا چي ميگن،براي برگشت به تالار قبلي!) نمايش داده نميشه.

<LI class=navbithome>


> >تالار>اخبار و اعلانات>گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد

----------


## sadaf_

سلام 
 سایت به نظر من خوب شده و نشون می ده که پتانسیل پیشرفتش بیشتر از نسخه قبلی هستش و جا داره از مدیرانی که در اجرای طرح جدید نقش داشته اند سپاسگزاری کنم و همچنین دوستانی که پیشنهادات خود را برای بهتر شدن این سایت ارائه می دهند

پیشنهادات:
1_راهنمای استفاده از search سایت
2_جمع آوری کلیه مقالات و کلیپ ها و مباحث بسیار مهم و کلیدی و کاربردی که از سوی مدیران سایت آنها را مطالعه و مورد بررسی خود قرار داده باشند و در یک جای یخصوص تحت عنوان چکیده ی سایت که هم نظر مدیران در اون مطرح شده باشه و هم مشخص کنه که آیا صلاح میشود کاربران عزیز آنها را دانلود و مطالعه کنند
3_بیشتر شدن روابط مدیران بخش و مدیران سایت با کاربران که در سال 1389  به ندرت شاهده این شدم که مدیران محترم وارد مباحث شده باشند و فقط تاپیک ها و پست ها رو حذف می کنند به نظر من حضور آنها در بین کاربران می تونه نقش مهمی رو در امنیت کاربر در امر برانامه نویسی و همین طور فعال شدن کاربران رو به همراه داشته باشه و خواهشمندم بیشتر در مورد این موضوع بررسی کنید

با سپاس

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

ممنون از زحمات مديران 
ولي من شخصا با جست و جو مشكل دارم و هرچي سرچ ميكنم پيدا نميكنه 
مجبور ميشم تاپيك ايجاد كنم 
ممنون ميشم اين مشكل را رفع كنيد

----------


## vcldeveloper

> 1_راهنمای استفاده از search سایت


راهنمای سایت در حال ترجمه شدن هست.




> 2_جمع آوری کلیه مقالات و کلیپ ها و مباحث بسیار مهم و کلیدی و کاربردی که  از سوی مدیران سایت آنها را مطالعه و مورد بررسی خود قرار داده باشند و در  یک جای یخصوص تحت عنوان چکیده ی سایت که هم نظر مدیران در اون مطرح شده  باشه و هم مشخص کنه که آیا صلاح میشود کاربران عزیز آنها را دانلود و  مطالعه کنند


از ویژگی های نسخه جدید این هست که مدیران می توانند هر پستی که در تالارها ارسال شده باشه، و قابلیت تبدیل شدن به یک مقاله مستقل را داشته باشه، را با یک کلیک تبدیل به مقاله کنند. مقالات با فرمت بندی بخصوصی در بخش پورتال سایت نمایش داده میشند، و نظرات سایر کاربران درباره هر مقاله هم به صورت کامنت زیر مقاله اضافه میشه، نه به صورت پست انجمن.

----------


## Slytherin

سایت هنوز در مرورگر گوگل یک سری مشکلات دارد،
لطفا بررسی نمایید.

----------


## ali.rezaei7

از وقتی که برنامه نویس تازه شده، خطای اتصال به پایگاه داده رو زیاد می بینم. بعضی اوقات، وقتی می خوام به قسمتی از سایت برم این اتفاق میوفته. ولی بعد گذشت چند لحظه درست می شه. چرا این جوری شده؟!! :متفکر:  :اشتباه:   :متعجب:

----------


## Mohandes2009

کسی جواب منا نمیدهههههههههه؟

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

مقالاتی که قبلا توی سایت گذاشته بودیم چی شدن؟
پرید یا هستن.
من هرکاری کردم نتونستم مقاله ای که قبلا آپلود کرده بود رو ببینم.
توی قسمت مقالات که فقط 2 تا مقاله هست.
توی قسمت مقالات خودم هم که نوشته:
There is no available content written by 09111111111

----------


## vcldeveloper

> توی قسمت مقالات که فقط 2 تا مقاله هست.
> توی قسمت مقالات خودم هم که نوشته:
> There is no available content written by 09111111111


اون چیزی که نسخه 4 به عنوان مقاله تشخیص میده با برداشت شما فرق میکنه. نسخه 4 این اجازه رو به مدیران میده که برخی پست های کاربران رو به عنوان مقاله علامتگزاری بکنند. فعلا از این قابلیت به طور رسمی در سایت استفاده نشده، در نتیجه شما فقط دو عنوان مقاله آزمایشی را در لیست مقالات می بینید. مقالات شما یا سایرین همچنان در همون تالارهایی که در آن ایجاد شدند، موجود هست، و به عنوان یک پست یا تاپیک شناخته میشه.

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

> مقالات شما یا سایرین همچنان در همون تالارهایی که در آن ایجاد شدند، موجود  هست، و به عنوان یک پست یا تاپیک شناخته میشه.


ببخشید باز مزاحم می شم.
ولی منظور من از مقالات اون فایل هایی pdf ای هستش که توی یک قسمت خاص بود و مجلات سایت برنامه نویس هم در همون قسمت بودن.
اون قسمت داشت جستجو در مقالات و ...

یک پیشنهاد هم واسه سایت داشتم گفتم چه بهتر که همینجا عرض کنم.
در حالت فعلی سطح علمی کاربران معلوم نیست.
در حال حاضر این پست خیلی بامحتوا و بسیار مفید از لحاظ امتیاز دهی به کاربر با این پست یا این پست یا این یکی که همشون هم اسپمه توی سایت برابری می کنه!
پیشنهاد من اینه که یک سیستمی روش سوار کنید که بشه کاربران به هم دیگه یا مطالب هم دیگه امتیاز بدن.مثل خیلی از فروم های دنیا.(البته قدرت امتیاز دهی هر کاربر متفاوته)
اینطوری شوق به ارسال پست های با محتوا و علمی در کاربران زیاد می شه.
در این حالت کنار مشخصات هر کاربر امتیازش رو هم می نویسه.
اسم هکش هم *vBExperience*
لطف کنید اگر بد می گم گوشزد کنید یا از معایب این کار بگید.

----------


## ACorvinus

سلام.
فرصت اينكه بشينم تمام تايپيك هارو بخونم رو نداتشم، اگه درخواستم تكراري باشه، ببخشين.

در نسخه قبلي "پيدا كردن تمامي تشكرهاي ارسال شده براي شما" يه چيزي تو همين مايه ها بود ولي الان ديگه نيست. اگه ميشه دوباره اينو فعال كنين.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ولی منظور من از مقالات اون فایل هایی pdf ای هستش که توی یک قسمت خاص بود و مجلات سایت برنامه نویس هم در همون قسمت بودن.
> اون قسمت داشت جستجو در مقالات و ...


اون آپلود سنتر سایت بود. هنوز فعال نشده.




> در این حالت کنار مشخصات هر کاربر امتیازش رو هم می نویسه.
> اسم هکش هم *vBExperience*


ازش اطلاع دارم. قرار هست که به زودی در سایت راه اندازی بشه.




> در نسخه قبلي "پيدا كردن تمامي تشكرهاي ارسال شده براي شما" يه چيزي تو  همين مايه ها بود ولي الان ديگه نيست. اگه ميشه دوباره اينو فعال كنين.


بله، جزو اشکالاتی هست که خودمان برای برطرف کردنشان در این نسخه آنها را لیست کردیم.

----------


## m.developer

با سلام 
چرا نتایج جستجو با موردی که جستجو می کنیم همخوانی نداره؟مثلا من میخوام سال کبیسه رو سرچ کنم اما نتایج بی ربطی بدست میاد.
لطفا بررسی کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## ali.rezaei7

از وقتی که برنامه نویس تازه شده، خطای اتصال به پایگاه داده رو زیاد می  بینم. بعضی اوقات، وقتی می خوام به قسمتی از سایت برم این اتفاق میوفته.  ولی بعد گذشت چند لحظه درست می شه. چرا این جوری شده؟!!

به سوالم پاسخ داده نشد."خیلی خیلی ممنون :عصبانی: " دوباره پست زدم.
Error.JPG
اگر هم پاسخ نمیدید. حداقل مشکلو برطرف کنید. این دفعه که این مشکل بوجود اومد، یه، یه ربعی زمان برد تا درست بشه.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> بعضی اوقات، وقتی می خوام به قسمتی از سایت برم این اتفاق میوفته.  ولی بعد گذشت چند لحظه درست می شه. چرا این جوری شده؟


چون فشار روی سرور بالا ست. باید سرور هم در آینده نزدیک آپگرید بشه، تا این مشکل برطرف بشه.

----------


## Keramatifar

> از وقتی که برنامه نویس تازه شده، خطای اتصال به پایگاه داده رو زیاد می  بینم. بعضی اوقات، وقتی می خوام به قسمتی از سایت برم این اتفاق میوفته.  ولی بعد گذشت چند لحظه درست می شه. چرا این جوری شده؟!!به سوالم پاسخ داده نشد."خیلی خیلی ممنون" دوباره پست زدم.
> Error.JPG
> اگر هم پاسخ نمیدید. حداقل مشکلو برطرف کنید. این دفعه که این مشکل بوجود اومد، یه، یه ربعی زمان برد تا درست بشه.


با تشکر از حسن توجهتون، سرور به زودی Upgrade میشه، البته بدلیل هزینه بالای اینکار، دوستان هم باید یکم همیاری کنند

----------


## Keramatifar

> با سلام 
> چرا نتایج جستجو با موردی که جستجو می کنیم همخوانی نداره؟مثلا من میخوام سال کبیسه رو سرچ کنم اما نتایج بی ربطی بدست میاد.
> لطفا بررسی کنید.
> با تشکر


امکانات سرچ فارسی در نسخه جدید froum بسیار ضعیفه، در حال حاضر از سرچ گوگل استفاده کردیم تا مشکلات سرچ خود فرروم رو برطرف کنیم

----------


## mahboube

> سلام
> وقتي كه جستجو انجام مي شه تو صفحه نمايش نتيجه لينك هايي كه بالاي صفحه هست(نمي دونم بهشون دقيقا چي ميگن،براي برگشت به تالار قبلي!) نمايش داده نميشه.


جان من اينو درست كنيد.من هروقت سرچ ميكنم دوباره بايد برم صفحه اصلي از اونجا برم تو تالار مربوطه!

اينو ميگم:

menu.JPG
سخته خب.

----------


## ali.rezaei7

درود.
یه فاجعه در ناحیه ورود اعضا!!!
زمانی که فوکوس به دو تا تکست باکس "نام کاربری" و "کلمه عبور" منتقل میشه:
واژه "نام کاربری" از تکست باکس نام کاربری و واژه "کلمه عبور" از تکست باکس کلمه عبور پاک نمیشه!!!رنگ کلمه های تایپ شده خاکستری باقی می مونه.(مشکی نمی شه)!!!از همه مهمتر، کارکترهای تایپ شده در تکست باکس کلمه عبور، رمزی نمی شه!!!کارکترها قابل رویت هستن!!!این اتفاقات زمانی رخ میدن که صفحه بصورت کامل بارگزاری نشده. اما بعد از اینکه صفحه کامل می شه، مشکلاتی که گفتم برطرف می شه.
تصویر زیر بیانگر مطالبی هست که درج کردم.
Bug.JPG
امیدوارم هر چه زودتر برطرف شه.

----------


## ali.rezaei7

در تکمیل نوشته های بالا باید بگم که اگر Text Box مربوط به کلمه عبور در حالت Password نباشه، در صورت وارد کردن کلمه عبور، مرورگر مقدار Text Box رو  مانند Text Box های معمولی در سیستم ذخیره می کنه و در مراجعات بعدی، هنگام تایپ کردن، کلمه عبور نشون داده میشه. VERY DANGEROUS :شیطان:

----------


## mahsa_hashemi

سلام من تابحال با نسخه جدید مشکلی نداشتم اما  امروز کلا سایت ریخته بهم  میشه بگین دلیل چیه؟ سایت رو بدون قالب نشون میده همه چی ریخته بهم

----------


## eshpilen

آقا ما این عکسها رو که ضمیمه میکنیم سرخود درج میشن توی تاپیک با سایز بزرگ که باعث میشه اسکرولبار تولید بشه و هم زشت هست و هم نمیشه راحت دید. چطوری میشه عکسهای ضمیمه فقط بصورت Thumbnail یا لینک باشه؟
مثلا این تاپیک رو ببینید که چجوری شده: https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?269453
البته اگر رزولیشن شما مثل من 1024x768 باشه میتونید اثرش رو ببینید.

----------


## mahsa_hashemi

> سلام من تابحال با نسخه جدید مشکلی نداشتم اما امروز کلا سایت ریخته بهم میشه بگین دلیل چیه؟ سایت رو بدون قالب نشون میده همه چی ریخته بهم


مشکل حل شد

----------


## syntiberium

توی قسمت مشخصات کاربری یه دکمه هست به نام سفارشی کردن پرونده و وقتی روش کلیک می کنیم فقط بالای صفحه یکمی تیره می شه . می خواستم بدونم این دکمه چیه و چه مشکلی داره ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> توی قسمت مشخصات کاربری یه دکمه هست به نام سفارشی کردن پرونده و وقتی روش  کلیک می کنیم فقط بالای صفحه یکمی تیره می شه . می خواستم بدونم این دکمه  چیه و چه مشکلی داره ؟


قبلا صفحه ایی برای سفارشی کردن و تغییر رنگ صفحه پروفایل کاربر نمایش می داد، ولی ظاهرا اخیرا درست عمل نمیکنه.

----------


## Zero Defect

سلام

یعنی اونقدر گزینه نمایش کاربران حاضر در هر تالار , روی سرور فشار می آورده که مجبور شدید اون رو غیر فعال کنید

اونهمه گزینه جهت غیر فعال سازی و یا تعدیل توی Vbulletin وجود داره بعد شما رو آوردید به این یک دونه

فرضا بیاد تعداد پیغامهای خصوصی رو محدود کنید , الان روی هزار تا هستش ( مقدار پیش گزیده ) بیاریدش روی صد ( البته قبلش یک اطلاعیه بزنید که پیغامهای موزد نیاز کاربرا حذف نشه )

یا اینکه تا یک مدتی Avatar رو غیر فعال کنید

و یا اینکه تعداد تاپیکهای نمایش داده شده در هر صفحه رو کاهش بدید

کلی تنظیم دیگه توی Vbulletin وجود داره که همگی میتونن با تنظیم بهینه از فشار روی سرور کم کنن

کلا نیاید یک امکان رو از ریشه بکنید , همه رو تعدیل کنید

به نظرم این کارتون منطقی نبوده خصوصا اینکه درخواست جمعی هم زیاد داشته

البته حالا اینوطوری نشه که شما بیاید تعداد پیغامهای خصوصی رو کم کنید و امکان درخواست شده رو فعال نکنید

.... حداقلش اینه که خودم یه 6 ماهی توی یک فروم , کل این کارها با من بوده و بی اطلاع از اون کنترل پنل مدیریتی نیستم

لااقل به بعضی درخواستهای کاربرها که در حد یک تنظیم ساده هستش احترام بذاریم

موفق باشید

----------


## Javad_Darvish_Amiry

سلام من نمیدونستم سوالم رو کجامطرح کنم، برای همین اینجا میپرسم.
آقا این سایت با تاریخ تولد من مشکل داره، من سوم دی هستم الکی الکی میزنه 24 دی. (امروز بیست و چهارم هستش، دیروز زده بود 23، پریروز هم 22) -- من بیچاره به خدا یه روز بیشتر به دنیا نیومدم و اون روز مبارک و فرخنده که در تاریخ ثبت شده (منظورم در ثبت احواله  :چشمک: ) سوم دی هستش. مرثی دوستان. پاینده باشید.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آقا این سایت با تاریخ تولد من مشکل داره، من سوم دی هستم الکی الکی میزنه  24 دی. (امروز بیست و چهارم هستش، دیروز زده بود 23، پریروز هم 22) -- من  بیچاره به خدا یه روز بیشتر به دنیا نیومدم و اون روز مبارک و فرخنده که در  تاریخ ثبت شده (منظورم در ثبت احواله ) سوم دی هستش. مرثی دوستان. پاینده باشید.


مشکل از نرم افزار سایت هست. تاریخ تولد شما را به صورت تاریخ روز جاری نمایش میده. چند سال پیش هم این مشکل برای تاریخ عضویت برخی از کاربران پیش اومده بود. الان هم همین مشکل تاریخ تولد برای چند کاربر سایت وجود داره.

----------


## CPPDeveloper

من الآن یک سوالی برام پیش اومده.. 
این vBulletin که فقط مخصوص این سایت و مخصوص برنامه نویسها طراحی نشده.. 
در خیلی از سایتهای فارسی و عربی و بقیه زبان ها هم استفاده می شه به صورت وسیع.. 

آیا توی همه ی سایت ها این همه مشکلات داره؟ که بعد از گذشت این همه مدت هنوز هم اشکالاتی هست که رفع نشده.. و کلا این vBulletin این قدر به هم ریخته هست، یا در این سایت به خاطر مسائلی مثل نصب پلاگین  این همه مشکل به وجود اومده؟

در صفحه اصلی سایت به صورت log in نمایش داده نمی شم و وقتی وارد تالارها می شم ظاهر می شه..

تشکر

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آیا توی همه ی سایت ها این همه مشکلات داره؟ که بعد از گذشت این همه مدت  هنوز هم اشکالاتی هست که رفع نشده.. و کلا این vBulletin این قدر به هم  ریخته هست، یا در این سایت به خاطر مسائلی مثل نصب پلاگین  این همه مشکل به  وجود اومده؟


کلا گزارشات اشکال برای نسخه 4 زیاد بوده، چون نسخه 4 یک جهش به سمت CMS شدن بوده، و امکانات زیادی هم بهش اضافه شدند. معمولا وقتی ارتقاء خیلی گسترده باشه، عملیات انتقال از یک نسخه به نسخه دیگه هم پیچیده تر و مشکل ساز تر میشه. برای این سایت، بخشی از مشکلات به خودِ سرور برمیگرده، بخشی از مشکلات به کدهایی که در طول زمان در نسخه های مختلف vBulletin، توسط مدیران سایت تغییر داده شدند، و باید با نسخه جدید هماهنگ بشند، برمیگرده. بعضی مسائل مربوط به پلاگین ها ست، و غیره. البته فارسی سازی vBulletin هم توسط سایت برنامه نویس انجام شده، و از پکیج های آماده فارسی که برای این منظور به فروش می رسند، استفاده نشده. آمار بالای بازدید کنندگان سایت، قدمت سایت، و کمبود نفرات متخصصی که وقت آزاد کافی برای همکاری در نگهداری سایت و سرور آن داشته باشند، هم باعث شده که خیلی از مشکلات بزرگتر از اونی که هستند به نظر بیان.

----------


## ali.rezaei7

لطفا به باگ هايي در ناحيه ورود كه در صفحه قبلي بهش اشاره كردم هم رسيدگي بفرماييد. با سپاس.

----------


## Salah Sanjabian

سلام. دوستان قسمت جستجو مشکل داره
هر وقت میخوای سرچ کنی سایت تا نیم ساعت می خابه.
بعد زدن دکمه جستجو میگه مشکل در راتباط با دیتابیس سایت
ممنون

----------


## m_kalantar.cs

درود به همه دوستان  
هنگامی که می خواهم مجله برنامه نویس را دانلود کنم ، سایت پیام می دهد که شما مجوز این کار را ندارید و یا ممکن است نام کاربری شما غیر فعال شده باشد

----------


## Delphi Coder

مدتی بود به سایت سر نزده بودم. امروز اومدم دیدم ظاهر سایت به کلی عوض شده. ممنون از مدیران به خاطر زحماتشون. ولی من بدون رودرواسی باید بگم خیلی تو ذوقم خورد. انگار که اصلا سایت سایت برنامه نویس نیست یه جا دیگس. Theme قبلی راحتتر بود راحتتر خونده میشد این جدیده اصلا یه جوریه. از اینترفیس جدید خوشم نیومد.

----------


## ricky22

سلام.
چرا Syntax Highlighter را فعال نمی کنید؟!

----------


## .:saeed:.

بله با حرف آقای قبلی کاملا موافقم . اگه امکانش هست syntax highlighting رو فعال کنید.

----------


## .:saeed:.

راستی یه چیز دیگه هم که توی فروم های دیگه دیدم و جالب بود اینکه مثلا اگه یکی در یکی از زیر انجمن ها خیلی فعال باشه و مدیر نباشه عنوان کاربری اش از مثلا عضو سایت به "کاربر فعال انجمن x " تغییر نام پیدا میکنه که باعث افزایش انگیزه میشه.

----------


## kazemproger

من از IE7 استفاده میکنم
بعضی صفحات به هم ریخته نمایش داده میشه. مشکل از مرورگره یا ...

----------


## sall_2005_1363

یک کلاس مکاتبه ای یا غیر حضوری برای هر تایپیک بزارید بد نیست ما هم استفاده کنیم

----------


## returnx

لطفا برگردیم به همون Theme  قبلی این theme به طور عجیبی کند Load میشه ، هیچ سایتی به این کندی Load نمیشه ...

----------


## saied_hacker

پس چی شد یه ماه فکر کنم بیشتر باشه که سایت ارتقا داده شده ولی هنوز از syntax highlighter خبری نیست؟؟؟

یا اگه الان هست ( منظورم درست نمایش دادن کد هست  چون دکمش هست و تگ رو اضافه می کنه ولی بعد ارسال کد به هم ریختس....) من با ff و chrome تست کردم کار نکرد....

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

قابلیت Syntax Highlighter به نوار ابزار ادیتور اضافه شد

SyntaxHighlighterButtonsOnEditorToolbar.jpg

*مثال ها:*

نمونه کد C++‎‎

int x = 10;
printf(x);


نمونه کد C#‎‎
int x = 10;
Console.WriteLine(x);

نمونه کد CSS
body
{
font-family: tahoma;
}

نمونه کد پاسکال و دلفی:
var
i: integer;
begin

end;

نمونه کد جاوا
int x = 10;
Console.WriteLine(x);

نمونه کد جاوا اسکریپت

$(document).ready(function () {});


نمونه کد SQL
Select * from Users

نمونه کد VB
Public Sub IHateThisLanguage()

نمونه کد XML
<People>

</People>


*تگ کد پیش فرض وی بولتن:*
Some Code Goes Here

*تگ PHP پیش فرض وی بولتن:*
$test = "Salam";

----------


## ali190

سلام
ممنون از همه زحمات شما 
ولی سیستم جستجوی سایت در بعضی از قسمتها مشکل داره 
مثلاً زمانیکه بنده میخوام از طریق جستجوی پیشرفته در قسمت تالار vb6 دنبال کلمه "FTP" بگردم ، از طرف سایت پیغام : "هیچ مورد جدیدی یافت نشد. " صادر میشود
یه مورد دیگه هم که برام خیلی اهمیت داره اینه که ، کی مثل سابق لیست کاربران حاضر در انجمنها و تایپیکها فعال میشه
باز هم از همه مدیران و کاربران زحمتکش این سایت وزین تشکر میکنم
یاعلی

----------

